# What video game did you play most as a child?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say

Simpsons Hit and Run
Smackdown Shut your mouth
FIFA 06


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Super Metroid
Super Castlevania IV
Double Dragon 1&2
Metroid
Mario Bros 3
Castlevania
Castlevania 2: Simons quest
Zelda 2: Adventures of link
Zelda: A link to the past
Blastermaster
Street Fighter 2
Montal Kombat 2
Killer Instinct
Shadowrun
Final Fantasy IV & VI
Chrono Trigger
Super Mario World
Mario Kart
Life Force
Gradius 3
The Guardian Legend
Zaxxon
Cabbage patch kids
Techmo Bowl
Super dodgeball
Donkey Kong
Donkey Kong jr
Super mario bros
Punch out
Ninja Gaiden
Battltoads

I played the hell out of all those games.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm I'm not sure as there were a few, as an actual child probably Spyro the dragon 1-3. I think I replayed those a bunch of times. I sometimes speedrun the first game now (120% run) my record isn't great though it's about 3 hours. I think the world record that I'm aware of is 1 hour 22 minutes and 40 seconds. So 3 hours is like 189th or so place among people who have streamed that lol...

edit: Oh I also played a bunch of the Pokemon handheld games a lot.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country (I was obsessed with this one), A Link to the Past, Super Mario World, and Street Fighter 2.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

ahhhhh i loved the n64; i wanna say it's a tossup between pokémon stadium and super smash bros.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Starcraft. I played it every weekend for like years. Also Command & Conquer: Red Alert. Loved that game so much that a friend and I once wrote some fanfic around it. 

And Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past. I loved that game. Oooh, and Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars! One of my favorites ever; I must have beaten that game 20 times, at least.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Pac-Man, Jungle Hunt, Doom, Commander Keen.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Missile Command
Chopper Command
Seaquest
Berserk
Mario
Mortal Kombat 
Tetris (Gameboy version)
Journey Escape (Not nearly as bad as it sounds and I played this one a lot for some reason)


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

hmmm

Twisted Metal 1 and 2
Crash Bandicoot
Jet Moto


are the main ones I'm thinking of as a "kid". Rainbow six was the first multiplayer game I played


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Berserk


That was a great game. I had that on Coleco vision. Played the hell out of it.

I'm just happy i wasnt a victim of evil Otto :lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

pokemon red and blue on a gameboy colour. then it was neopets and various browser games. also played computer games like red alert 2 but only in the games room downstairs of where i lived at the time. after that i started runescape around age 11.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Heroes of Might and Magic III, no contest. 

Others were Doom, Championship (?) Manager (on a floppy disc), Wacky Wheels, Need for Speed, Seven Years War...actually, loads.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> That was a great game. I had that on Coleco vision. Played the hell out of it.
> 
> I'm just happy i wasnt a victim of evil Otto :lol


 Yeah. Looks like I spelt "Berzerk" rong too. :lol

I never really spent much time thinking about Otto. I just remember being annoyed by him. The game was deceptively simple. I can remember walking away from it really pissed off many times after being done in by the dumbest mistakes. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. Looks like I spelt "Berzerk" rong too. :lol
> 
> I never really spent much time thinking about Otto. I just remember being annoyed by him. The game was deceptively simple. I can remember walking away from it really pissed off many times after being done in by the dumbest mistakes. :lol


lmao yeah the game was hard for real and could probably have coined the term "rage quit"

And actually the one on Coleco vision was the sequel called Frenzy and it was even harder(and much better) than Berserk.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Roller Coaster Tycoon. Would play it literally every day 4th grade into high school. My brother still plays it regularly

Zoo Tycoon

Also the original Star Wars Battlefront came out when I was in middle school. Played that 7th grade into college almost every day.

Madden 2003, 2005, & 2007 when my friend was over

Advance Wars 2 favorite hand-held growing up



Glue said:


> *]Donkey Kong Country* (I was obsessed with this one), A Link to the Past, Super Mario World, and Street Fighter 2.


yessss. The music <3


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Final Fantasy 4 and 6
Colonization 
Civilization 1 and 2
SimCity and SimCity 2000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*.*

I dunno but I've been playing call of duty world at war online for 12 years


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

Virtua Cops


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Super Mario World, International Superstar Soccer, Winning Eleven, Mega Man X, Harvest Moon: Back To Nature.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*There was more than one...*

Alien Carnage
Bio Menace
Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure
Commander Keen
Crystal Caves
Duke Nukem
Doom
Hocus Pocus
Hugo's House Of Horrors
Jill Of The Jungle
Monster Bash
Myst
Mystic Towers
Planet Strike
Raptor: Call Of The Shadows
Realms Of Chaos
Rise Of The Triad
Secret Agent
Spear Of Destiny
Wolfenstein 3D
Xargon
Zone 66


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Tetris
Mario Game and Watch Gallery
Super Mario Bros
The Addams Family
Maniac Mansion
The Legend of Zelda
Dr. Mario
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario All Stars
Race Drivin'
Power Piggs of the Dark Age
Super Mario World
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda - Minish Cap.


----------



## smalldarkcloud (Jun 30, 2020)

I am really dating myself, but...


When I was very young, Raiders of the Lost Ark, Kaboom!, Pitfall, and Adventure, for the Atari 2600. 

In my adolescence, Super Mario Brothers, Metroid, Goonies II and Kid Ikarus for NES. 

I lost track of video games after that, save for a brief Half-Life phase in my twenties.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Roller Coaster Tycoon. Would play it literally every day 4th grade into high school. My brother still plays it regularly
> 
> Zoo Tycoon


This reminded of Pizza Tycoon on PC, I played it a bunch as a kid. I had Theme Park on Atari Jaguar as well, which I think was pretty similar to Roller Coaster Tycoon.

I almost bought Railway Empire on PS4 last year. Haven't played any of the newer generation simulation games besides Civilization 6.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dream Pixie07 (Jul 27, 2020)

The only games I played on the Sega dreamcast were... 
Crazy taxi
101 Dalamations 
For the PS2 there was mainly...
Crash games 
Bratz games 
Shrek games 
Rugrats royal ransom 
The incredibles (I raged quit I got so frustrated) 
Ant Bully 
Over the hedge 
Probably about it. I mostly just played Nintendo Ds games when I was little.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Probably zoo tycoon or age of empires 2.

Didn't have a lot of good games on N64 back in the day, because my parents didn't really know to buy the stuff that said "Mario" or "Zelda" on it. I had a Toy Story 2 platformer I played a lot, Star Wars Shadow of the Empire. I pretty much skipped a generation of consoles after n64 and went to ps2, played a lot of Jak 2 back in the day which was basically the pg-13 GTA.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Master of Orion 2


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Lots of jRPGs. Final Fantasy VII, Xenogears, Parasite Eve, Dragon Quest V etc...

Everything related to Shin Megami Tensei.

Tekken 2-3.

Ratchet & Clank, Sly, Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

As a young child, it was Atari 2600 games. I remember playing games like Centipede, Defender, Asteroids, Pac-Man, Breakout, Space Invaders, Frogger, Bezerk, Tank-Plus. My favorites were Pitfall and Adventure, I really loved Adventure it was a fun game.


----------



## CaptainBoz (Jan 20, 2018)

Pong.

Actually, it was a knockoff of Pong that included a couple other games. One was a shooting game which had a stocked pistol which you would use to shoot at a block that would appear on the TV screen. The Atari VCS came out when I was 16 or 17. Not really a kid, and I didn't have one anyway. I used to play the one my younger cousin had. Pitfall by Activision was the one I played the most I think.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pokemon silver for gameboy color off the top of my head
smash bros for n64 too


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Omni-slash said:


> Everything related to Shin Megami Tensei.


I didn't discover the Shin Megami Tensei series until Persona 4 Golden came out on the Vita. It's one of my favourite series now. They're some of the most well written video games which is exactly what I look for in a game.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Arbre said:


> I didn't discover the Shin Megami Tensei series until Persona 4 Golden came out on the Vita. It's one of my favourite series now. They're some of the most well written video games which is exactly what I look for in a game.


Yeah, it was criminally underrated for a while. Glad it's enjoying a recent surge of popularity.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Don said:


> Probably zoo tycoon or age of empires 2.
> 
> Didn't have a lot of good games on N64 back in the day, because my parents didn't really know to buy the stuff that said "Mario" or "Zelda" on it. *I had a Toy Story 2 platformer I played a lot,* Star Wars Shadow of the Empire. I pretty much skipped a generation of consoles after n64 and went to ps2, played a lot of Jak 2 back in the day which was basically the pg-13 GTA.


Oh I remember playing that game too.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Star Raiders initially.
Dragon Warrior
Zelda ALTTP
Secret of Mana
Final Fantasy 6

More hours on those than all other games combined in those days.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World (built-in to the Sega Master System II console).


It was always there and pretty challenging. I don't think I ever finished it so was always playing it. I played an emulated version of it last year for nostalgia and still died somewhere in the castle!



As an older child it was Doom on the family 'IBM Compatible.'


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Omni-slash said:


> Lots of jRPGs. Final Fantasy VII, Xenogears, Parasite Eve, Dragon Quest V etc...
> 
> Everything related to Shin Megami Tensei.
> 
> ...


I had a copy of Xenogears as a teen I bought used. Last disc had a minor scratch and it would freeze up every time at the same cutscene. Tried the toothpaste cleaning method like ten times and no go. Never did get another copy and beat it.

Parasite Eve was good too.

No Suikoden? Suikoden 2 was one of the best jRPGs of the PS1 era in my opinion. I didn't actually play it as a kid, but discovered it later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Earthworm Jim (my childhood favorite), Pitfall: A Mayan Adventure, Comix Zone (how is there no remake of this awesome concept?), Ecco the Dolphin (still gotta finish this one, and The Tides of Time), Duke Nukem 3D (regrettably, because of the creepy sexual content; still a solid FPS despite that, but if I were to play a Build Engine game today I'd go for Blood), Commandos, Men in Black: The Game (awful but I liked it back then), Alien Rampage, Resident Evil 2 (first big gaming scare), Diablo 2, Starcraft & Age of Empires 2 (I've always sucked at RTS games), Big Red Racing (we played it split screen and don't think ever finished a race, we just crashed onto each other like morons 'til someone exploded lol good times).

I'm sure I missed a few.

We also had a Genesis emulator and a bunch of roms. The Indiana Jones game was fun to play. I was obsessed with those films back in the good ol'. General Chaos also deserves a mention, so many 2-player laughs shared. Oh and the first ToeJam & Earl game, more shared laughs. Wish the sequel was an evolution of the formula instead of a side-scrolling platformer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

NPC Shawn said:


> Star Raiders initially.
> Dragon Warrior
> Zelda ALTTP
> Secret of Mana
> ...


Those were all great games. I remember renting Dragon Warrior at the video store and i liked it so much i didnt bring it back until i finished it and later paid the late fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Jazz Jackrabbit (or maybe the sequel), Metal Slug, and Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee. How could I forget about Oddworld?


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I remember Starflight (aka Mass Effect before Mass Effect) fondly, although I didn't play it that much.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I had a NES knockoff machine called the Polystation. I especially enjoyed TMNT3, Popeye and Ice Climbers. Didn't even realize how old those games were, and when I got my own computer I was perfectly happy to play retro-ish games like the earlier Quest for Glory games. Also played plenty of Escape Velocity and its sequels. Really hope those games get re-released on GOG.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Those were all great games. I remember renting Dragon Warrior at the video store and i liked it so much i didnt bring it back until i finished it and later paid the late fee.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember the terrible TV commercial that sucked me in. It was my first RPG.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

NPC Shawn said:


> I remember the terrible TV commercial that sucked me in. It was my first RPG.







You mean this commercial? :lol It wasn't my first rpg, but I do remember buying it used from a classmate. I think the box art sold me on it.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

(SNES) 

Breath of Fire I / II
Final Fantasy II / III 
Donkey Kong Country 2
Zelda - A Link to the Past
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Megaman X / X2
Super Punch-out

(PC) 

Doom
Quake III Arena
Unreal Tournament
Age of Empires
Wolfenstein / Spear of Destiny
Half-Life
Need For Speed III
Final Fantasy VII
Megaman Legends

(PSX)

Chrono Cross
Street Sk8er
Driver
Camcom vs SNK (I believe)
Breath of Fire 3
Final Fantasy Origins
Final Fantasy VIII
Rayman

(N64)

Diddy's Kong Racing
Mario Kart 64
1080 Snowboarding
Zelda Ocarina of time
Goldeneye
Killer Instinct Gold
Super Smash Bros.

(Gameboy)
Super Mario Land 3 - Wario's Land
Metroid II - Return of Samus
Play Action Football...
Donkey Kong Land
Mario Picross


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Super Mario Bros Deluxe 
Twisted metal small brawls


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Fever Dream said:


> NPC Shawn said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the terrible TV commercial that sucked me in. It was my first RPG.
> ...


That's the one. The game was a little less realistic. But I loved it.


----------



## kurtzouma (Oct 10, 2020)

Prince of Persia the Warrior within


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

Grew up playing point & click games like Monkey Island, Simon the Sorcerer, Flight of the Amazon Queen, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis, Maniac Mansion, Police Quest. Also the classic Cannon Fodder, played that a lot on the Amiga.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Read some here and started remembering others.

So I completely forgot we had a game machine thing of some kind. Before having our first computer we were playing Super Mario Bros. I tried it a bit a few years ago for nostalgia's sake and it holds up pretty well. We also had a Spider Man game on that thing, not sure which. And a basketball game. Now that I think about it, I grew up with a bunch of sports games because of my brother. Oh back to Mario, a relative had Super Mario World so I got to play that a bit. Another relative had a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles game, I think the Genesis one.

SimCity 2000. Can't say I played it. I just made all the bad stuff happen. Destruction and mayhem is fun, apparently. This is a cool type of scenario for actual God. We're its little ****ed up fantasy.

Wolfenstein! How could I not remember? Infuriating to boot. A few more wall textures would've helped. Never tried Brutal Wolfenstein, maybe I should.

Tomb Raider. I'm sure about 3 and Chronicles, and definitely not the first one. Smooth movement. And Lara, you know, didn't exactly bother me.

Medal of Honor: Allied Assault. First played it in a cybercafe. My brother sitting next to me was not happy, 'cause I was really excited about the graphics and presentation, wanted to share it, and had headphones on. :lol At home I played it on Hard. Hard gets unfair but Normal is too easy.

Need for Speed III. And Road Rash, that's a good one. I still play it sometimes. Mayhem is fun.

I mentioned it elsewhere but Max Payne. Still awesome.

That's it for now I think. Had missed a couple good ones.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pokémon Gold

The greatest game ever created in my eyes.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

Carnivores, and Carnivores 2 which looks and plays almost the same but is much better. It'd be cool to see a proper remake. There was something but it looked like crap.

Vice City. I used the weapon cheats and completed not one mission for years. For all the weapons at my disposal, I remember using the baseball bat a lot. Why was beating the **** out of people with a baseball bat so much fun again? IV's knife was worse though. Watching my brother play that creeped me out a bit at times.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

dune 2


----------



## oliviaivy337 (Jul 23, 2019)

I love to play restaurant games


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Up to the age of 15.

Amstrad CPC 464 (?) - All sorts of games that I can barely remember. The ones I do remember playing a lot were Postman Pat and Thomas the Tank Engine.

Intellivision - Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back | Dracula

Amiga 500 - Desert Strike | Jungle Strike | Batman | Robocop | Robocop 2 | James Pond 2: Robocod | Lemmings | Lemmings 2: The Tribes | Star Trek: The Game | The Secret of Monkey Island* | Cannon Fodder | Syndicate

Gameboy - Tetris

N64 - Goldeneye | Perfect Dark

PSOne - Fifa 96 | Driver 2

DOS - Star Wars: Dark Forces | Star Wars: X-Wing | Star Wars: Tie Fighter* | Tex Murphy: Under a Killing Moon*

Windows 95 - Star Trek: Starfleet Academy | Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II | Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge*

Windows 98 - Star Trek: Klingon Academy* | Star Trek: The Next Generation: Birth of the Federation* | Star Trek: Starfleet Command | Star Trek: Starfleet Command II: Empire at War | Star Trek: Voyager - Elite Force

*Still play occasionally


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*My first console was coleco vision and i played a lot of that*


















*Then my dad bought us a Nintendo...most played games:*













.


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

MK4. For a while there my guy was Sub-Zero, simply because my brothers' guy was Scorpion. Then I discovered Reptile and started dominating, so they started trying different characters. The bald skull face guy was good, and Raiden could be a challenge, but I still retired as the champ.

I saw some footage of one of the newer games and it's ****ing gross. I could still play some 4 though.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Just kidding by the way. lol


----------

